

Amazon lost $3.18M on last week's Lady Gaga promotion for its MP3 store - c0riander
http://www.businessinsider.com/guess-how-much-money-amazon-lost-on-the-lady-gaga-promotion-last-week-2011-5

======
pbreit
Two problems with this "analysis": 1) does anyone know if Gaga charged Amazon
full price? and 2) marketing spend is usually not refered to as a "loss".

------
nostromo
'lost' or 'spent'?

